

DryerBro iPhone App Notifies You When Your Laundry’s Done - dmor
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/27/iphone-app-notifies-you-when-your-laundrys-done

======
cowpewter
Not to be completely pessimistic, but if my phone is on the dryer...where do I
receive the SMS? And is my phone even there when I come back?

~~~
ansy
It's not to notify you, but to notify your 'bros' that you're done with the
dryer. I assume the app is supposed to be used with an iPod touch in a frat
house setting and you'd want one iPod per machine. A very specific use case
for these dude's "11 guys in a house with one washer-dryer" situation.

For an individual, it's much easier to just set the built-in timer app on the
phone or iPod and take it with you.

